# Bonding with my bunny



## Country Heart (Jul 27, 2011)

What is the best age to get a bunny in order to form a nice bond with it?  

I am leaning toward getting an older bunny, but want to be sure that we can still become buddies.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 27, 2011)

Country Heart said:
			
		

> What is the best age to get a bunny in order to form a nice bond with it?
> 
> I am leaning toward getting an older bunny, but want to be sure that we can still become buddies.


Most looking for pets do.  The little ones you have train to go in the litter box.  It doesn't take a whole of time to train a bun to the litter box.  They are quite smart in that area, but babies do make messes and do need care and attention.  And older bun knows about a litter box, if they are trained.  You just have to ask how the older bun is and what he/she is like from the previous owner.   If no previous owner, like rescue, you ask the person taking care of it.  

But it's a known fact, most people like them AFTER the teenage months.  They can be real terrors but the older bunny you already know what you got.  And you work from there.  

But to be perfectly honest, any stage of a bun is fun to explore.  And give a good home to.  

Good Luck in finding and bonding with your Bun!


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 28, 2011)

It doesn't matter on the age of the bunny.  My first rabbit was an older bunny and she's bonded with our whole family.  She use to not like being held, but now she trusts me and I can do just about anything with her.


----------

